#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Como fazer vpn dinâmica dmvpn cisco ou mikrotik ?

## mastergloom

Olá Amigos,

Eu preciso conectar uma matriz com 2 filiais via VPN, estava pesquisando maneiras de fazer isso e cheguei até a DMVPN ou VPN Dinâmica desenvolvido pela Cisco.

Porem esse cliente quer usar 2 links de internet (convencionais ou dedicado) em load balance ou redundância, para quando um link parar o outro assumir automaticamente a VPN.

Gostaria de saber se alguem pode me dar uma dica do que posso fazer? Qual equipamentos usar? Quais protocolos trabalhar? Para fazer isso funcionar 

Lembrando que o objetivo principal é conectar 3 empresas via VPN e com backup

----------

